
Cryptocurrency for music industry and ICO model for musicians - musereum
https://medium.com/@Musereum/we-are-developing-an-open-public-permissioned-blockchain-platform-for-managing-ip-rights-in-music-c72b1d4012d2
======
asdsda
Interesting project! You should list your into ICO rating, for example,
[https://tokentops.com/](https://tokentops.com/)

~~~
musereum
it is necessary?

~~~
mvid
That account is brand new, so it seems like a shill account spamming for that
website

